# Ukrainian: It was nice seeing you



## Grefsen

I have a Ukrainian friend who works in the same building that I do, but not always on the same day or during the same hours.  Yesterday I saw her for the first time since before Christmas and I would like to send the message "It was nice seeing you"  to her in Ukrainian.  Would the following message be appropriate?

Було приємно бачити вас.


----------



## oveka

Так приємно було побачити Вас .
Було приємно побачити Вас знову.
Було приємно зустріти Вас знову.


----------



## Grefsen

Thank you so much for your help, *oveka! *


oveka said:


> Так приємно було побачити Вас.
> Було приємно побачити Вас знову.
> Було приємно зустріти Вас знову.


Here's my attempt at translating these sentences into English:

So nice it was to see you.
*It was nice to see you again.*
It was nice to meet you again.

I decided to use the second sentence in the message I sent to my Ukrainian friend and I have already received a very positive reply back from her. 

Спасибі!


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> *Так приємно було побачити Вас**.*
> Було приємно побачити Вас знову.
> Було приємно зустріти Вас знову.


I was wondering if it might have been more appropriate for me to have used the first sentence that was suggested since it had only been a few weeks since I had previously seen my friend?


----------



## oveka

Вітаю! Вибач за псевдоанглійську.
You are not in contact, but from a distance saw the man and then the first phrase.


----------



## Grefsen

Спасибі за Вашу відповідь! 


oveka said:


> Вітаю! Вибач за псевдоанглійську.
> You are not in contact, but from a distance saw the man and then the first phrase.


Just to make sure I understand you correctly, would I use the first sentence in a message to my friend only if I saw her from a distance, but didn't actually get to talk to her?


----------



## oveka

Якраз так! Схопив. Yes.


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> Якраз так! Схопив. Yes.


Since I did talk to her briefly, the first sentence would not have been the best choice.

Ще раз спасибі за відповіді на мої запитання.


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> Так приємно було побачити Вас.
> *Було приємно побачити Вас знову.*
> Було приємно зустріти Вас знову.


After not working at my office building on a weekend for over a month, I worked this past Saturday and by chance happened to see my Ukrainian friend again.  

By chance we were both on a short break from our jobs and we actually had a few minutes to sit down and talk. Would it be appropriate to use the second sentence in a message to her and also add the date since March 8th is such a special day for Ukrainian women?

Було приємно побачити Вас знову на 8 березня.


----------



## oveka

Було приємно побачити Вас знову в такий день.
Було приємно побачити Вас знову в святковий день.
Було приємно побачити Вас знову на 8 березня. _Ця фраза якась неоковирна, канцелярська._
Може так
8 березня, Жіночий день і приємна зустріч з Вами.


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> Так приємно було побачити Вас.
> Було приємно побачити Вас знову.
> *Було приємно зустріти Вас знову.*


Would it be appropriate to use this third sentence, after you have seen someone during a meeting time that had been scheduled by both of you in advance? 

Спасибі!


----------



## oveka

Мабуть так, якщо була часова перерва:
*Так приємно **було **зустрітися з Вами знову.*
Добре б знати - це він і вона, він і він, який вік, схоже, що початок стосунків, наскільки відкриті стосунки - без проблем, делікатні, напружені, офіційні, без перспектив зближення, формальні.
Від цього залежить форма вираження, оцінка.
Мабуть так, якщо зустріч не перша:
*Завше приємно **зустрічатися з Вами.*
Щасти!


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> Мабуть так, якщо була часова перерва:
> *Так приємно **було **зустрітися з Вами знову.*


Just to make sure I understand your reply, would this sentence be more appropriate to use after having not seen my Ukrainian friend for several months?


----------



## oveka

Якраз так.
Або:
*Що за радість бачити Вас знову!*


----------



## Grefsen

oveka said:


> Якраз так.
> Або:
> *Що за радість бачити Вас знову!*


Would the following be a possible English translation of "*Що за радість бачити Вас знову!"*? 

"What a joy (it was) to see you again!"  

If so, I like this sentence the best.  

Спасибі за всю вашу допомогу!


----------



## oveka

"What a joy (it was) to see you again!"


----------

